# P0341 Camshaft position code HELP! :(



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

I just rescently got my car back from the VW dealer getting the cam follower recall done. I get my car back and as soon as i get on it in 3rd gear aprox 12-14 lbs the EPC light flashed and boost cuts and the car falls on its face. IT doesnt do it in 2nd gear. I changed the cam position sensor and the same code gets thrown. I brought it back to the dealer and they said it wasnth they're problem... Yet it never happened b4 they changed my cam and hpfp. Anyone have any ideas!? Could my timing belt be off a tooth? I already brught the car back for them to check the cam timing and they said it was dead on


P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance, Bank 1 or Single Sensor


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

help


----------



## perkinsus (May 4, 2009)

did you tell them about the code?


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

ya.. they said its a speratic code and they cant do anything about it..


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are under warranty all they will do is replace your cam sensor. I'm 99% sure its on its way out and they will be too. Then if it still exists they will find the fault in the wiring. If you are not under warranty its time to price a cam sensor.


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

I would make sure everything is in time (cams and timing belt)


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

Trust me its most likely a faulty sensor or a wiring issue. Sensor first, wiring 2nd


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

i already changged the sensor. same thing... Doing my timing belt next week, and my car has no warranty but its an extended waranty for the cams and **** so they covered it. didnt have to be done but i felt it should and i get my car back not being able to boost high. and if the timing belt doesnt do it im crashing my car thru the dealer...


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

100% Euro said:


> Trust me its most likely a faulty sensor or a wiring issue. Sensor first, wiring 2nd


Ok Ferdinand Porsche:screwy: 

Check your timing. It is really easy to be off on the chain under the valve cover if you don't use the alginment tool. I have seen people try to mark it and count the chain links instead of using the tool:banghead: to each his own. If this wasn't an issue until the dealership got in there and messed will the timing I would do everything in my power to get them to fix it. I am extremely pro dealership but thats not right. I would be on the phone with VWOA...


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

i brought it back once and they claimed to tell me the timing and everything on the cams is dead on.. do i believe them? No... but I cant deal with the EPC light kicking on and the car falling on its face anymore. If the timing belt doesnt do it. Im raising hell


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## Candy Vhite (Jul 6, 2006)

Same thing happened to me, timing was off and ironically after the cam replacement my cam position sensor went bad which the dealer wouldn't cover.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

the timing belt ? or something internaly with the cams?


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bumppppper


----------



## Candy Vhite (Jul 6, 2006)

Belt was off


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

so when you were under boost u thru an epc light and that code? and the car would fall on its face


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

m4v3r1ck said:


> so when you were under boost u thru an epc light and that code? and the car would fall on its face


we can guess for you all day man but you will never know until you get your hands dirty


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

the codes it thru wen i fell hard on its face today. Timing is on. Cam to cam timing is also on

Trouble code 3 ; P0036 HO2S Heater Control Circuit, Bank 1 Sensor 2
Trouble code 4 ; P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance, Bank 1 or Single Sensor
Trouble code 5 ; P0121 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A Circuit Range/Performance
Trouble code 6 ; P0222 Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch B Circuit Low


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

you need the camshaft hydraulic sensor, seen this code a week ago from a car another tech was working on


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

07bunny said:


> you need the camshaft hydraulic sensor, seen this code a week ago from a car another tech was working on


I told him that already...


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

Is that a different sensor then the Camshaft position sensor? i replaced the sensor right in fornt of the timing belt


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

It should be on the cylinder head just to the left of the intake manifold as your looking into your engine bay. You also have a code for an oxygen sensor heater, and you also have codes for your app which means replacing your accelerator pedal.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

With the ignition on you should have more than 5.0 volts at terminals 1 and 3 on the connector coming off of the cam sensor. If you want to rule out wiring check resistance between pin 1 on the connector and terminal 26 at your ecu, pin 2 and 44, and pin 3 and 13. You should have no more than 1.5 ohms. If there are no failures you will have a mechanical fault and you should give these results to your dealer if you are not out of warranty.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

so for the ohms i would check resistance between the ecu plug and the plug that connect to the senor?


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

how do i check if the sensor is bad?


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

m4v3r1ck said:


> so for the ohms i would check resistance between the ecu plug and the plug that connect to the senor?


Yes you would.



m4v3r1ck said:


> how do i check if the sensor is bad?


You cant, I've just given you the way to make sure that the wiring is good and that the sensor is receiving its signal/reference voltage. You said you have already replaced the sensor. If you replaced a different sensor and not this one it would be wise to perform these tests, if all tests ok it would be time to replace this sensor. If the tests pass and you have already replaced the sensor then you are chasing a mechanical fault. Perhaps a timing belt tensioner or somehow misaligned cams.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

ok thanks man. i just got my timing belt checked and repalced by a very good and known mechanic and on top of the the dealer checked my cam to cam timing. unless they are bs'ing me so they dont have to fix this **** then it should be dead on. They did the recall and the car ran "PERFECT" before they touched it...


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

m4v3r1ck said:


> ok thanks man. i just got my timing belt checked and repalced by a very good and known mechanic and on top of the the dealer checked my cam to cam timing. unless they are bs'ing me so they dont have to fix this **** then it should be dead on. They did the recall and the car ran "PERFECT" before they touched it...


No problem, If you do these tests and they all check out they will not have much of a choice but to basically re-do the work they have done and make sure it is done right. Go talk to the service manager of the shop that did your belt before you do anything and tell them the tests that you plan to preform, and the parts that you have replaced. Ask if they would be willing to do the tests themselves to rule out any poor work on their part. If its the dealers fault ie. after the dealer did the work the car crapped out you need to use this procedure with the dealerships service manager. I know that if a customer ever came back to me I would feel it was my duty to right any wrong that I may have caused. Any shop with integrity should do the same.


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm having a similar issue. New chain, cam adjuster, tensioner, solenoid, cam sensor, crank sensor, and timing belt and on vagcom group 93 my cam phase is still 7 degrees out. Shop swears everything is timed correctly of course, 2nd shop said same thing (all timing marks line up, etc). The only weird thing I can think of is the bottom of the cam chain has like half inch of slack, but the top is tight. The shop said its normal. 

Just wondering how yours was resolved or if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## jrgixxer (Dec 31, 2007)

if the slack of the chain is on the bottom then the timing is off.slack should be on the adjuster side.if the shop used the special tool to check timing on the cams there is a possibility that the timing can be off by one tooth. tool can slide in perfectly if its off by one tooth.


----------



## m4v3r1ck (Jan 21, 2009)

The ground wire that's located on the cam guide on the driver side of the motor was not connect and cause all my code.


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

m4v3r1ck said:


> I just rescently got my car back from the VW dealer getting the cam follower recall done. I get my car back and as soon as i get on it in 3rd gear aprox 12-14 lbs the EPC light flashed and boost cuts and the car falls on its face. IT doesnt do it in 2nd gear. I changed the cam position sensor and the same code gets thrown. I brought it back to the dealer and they said it wasnth they're problem... Yet it never happened b4 they changed my cam and hpfp. Anyone have any ideas!? Could my timing belt be off a tooth? I already brught the car back for them to check the cam timing and they said it was dead on
> 
> 
> P0341 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Range/Performance, Bank 1 or Single Sensor


 ummmm.. what dealership is this?


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

jrgixxer said:


> if the slack of the chain is on the bottom then the timing is off.slack should be on the adjuster side.if the shop used the special tool to check timing on the cams there is a possibility that the timing can be off by one tooth. tool can slide in perfectly if its off by one tooth.


Ok, so just so to verify we're on the same page, as the chain rests on the tensioner between the cams on the top of the engine, there are 16 links between the cams/marks. There is no slack here and it's tight against the tensioner. Under the tensioner on the bottom side of the chain, there is slack when the engine is off. Half inch or so. 

Is this correct? If not, should the links be counted on the bottom? The shop swears it's right, but mvb 93 on vagcom states the "cam phase" is off by 7 degrees. 

I'm stumped, the shop is stumped... About to throw a new engine in......


----------



## baldy3577 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bump. 

Anyone?


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

When checking cam to cam timing you need to roll the intake cam towards the exhaust to tension the bottom of the chain and move that slack to the upper guide ie. The tensioning side then check timing. Ive set up cams 1 tooth off before and the engine would run and drive but had terrible acceleration.


----------

